# Higbee Beach Croaker!



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Good news ... Higbee's Beach (where the Ferry lands in Cape May area) has croakers. However, it's mostly small ones. JunkmanSJ called me as I arrived on Friday late afternoon with the news, though we spent the weekend doing everything EXCEPT fishing, at least until I was headed home late Sunday morning.

The details: TB to keeper ratio is about 15-to-1. Small ones are only 4 inches and the largest I saw was perhaps 11 inches. One fish every two casts on average.

Bait: Fishbite pieces - 1/2 inch works best, though a 1 inch narrow squid piece along with the FB also is working well. Squid alone wasn't working too well.

Rig: T&B with #6 hooks.

Fishing in the canal seems to produce better size than outside of the jettys. Lots of people fishing both jettys ... perhaps 50 or so!


----------

